# Trysler Grounds Report 10/6



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Headed out to the Trysler Grounds last saturday to do a couple quick dives to try an pick up some bugs. Got close to our first dive spot and tossed a couple baits in to troll while we got our gear ready. In the first 5 min of baits being in the water BAM! The stretch goes off. Got it up close to the boat and realized its a BFT! :thumbup: Great start to the day. Anchor up and dive in at our first spot. Picked up a MONSTER spiny and a couple shovelers and a couple grouper. realize when we get to the top though one of the shovelers had escaped.:thumbdown: Head to the next spot and run into a school of decent size chicken dolphin and pick up a few of those. Anchor up and dive our second spot and find 2 more MONSTER spiny's even bigger than the first one and another couple shovelers, and a nice mangrove. All in all great day out on the water and were back in perido pass by 3 o'clock.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good eats there man.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice, great report!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats a great haul there.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great catch!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Some nice lookin' sashimi there!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

awsome, i love that area!! Nice!


----------

